# f-250 alternator



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

I have a 91 f-250 351 auto with a 7 1/2 ft meyer beacon light fog lights frt and rear salt spreader cd changer cb radio, reg radio and cell phone. i know this is alot for my current setup, i had to get a 75 amp alternator, it was the only one they had and i was stuck in ny and i live in detroit. my question should i go dual batterys or get a bigger alternator.. and if the alternator is the answer how big can i go and how do i go about finding one. if dual batteries is the answer how do i do that. thanks guys


----------



## syNNer (Sep 9, 2003)

I had the same problem. I had my alternator rebuilt by a shop that specializes in farm machinery and forklight starters and alternators. Now it's rated at 100 amps plus, heavy duty like no body's business and no problems with my electrical system. Hope that helps. Some else suggested using a Ford Alternator off of a police cruiser as they are V8's and have high electrical system demands.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Bigger alternator,your little one won't keep up with dual batteries.Check your local auto parts stores and find out what sizes they have available.


----------



## Joe3113 (Jan 9, 2003)

I would look into a 180 amp full output alternator and a larger cable from the alternator to the battery.


----------



## hyperpack (Oct 24, 2002)

*Big Power*

Bigger Alternator 
Last year I needed help plowing, Got my buddy with a Ford 1990 V8 only went a couple hours at night new battery ran down.
It had a 65 amp on it the parts store said the stock one was 60 amp and the 65 amp was the high output,I thought it was funny.
I went to a rebuilder and found a ford 3G 130amp that had same type mounting just a little larger overall size.
It took about 3 hours to trim a little clearance in the mounting bracket to allow for the larger diameter case, It fit right on belts lined up good.I had to get a different belt and change some wire terminals to fit the new regulator plug. Also be sure to put on a new wire from the output terminal to the battery terminal to handle the high amperage.
We plowed with that truck for the rest of the season added Aux. lights and plowed the short lots really worked it hard never had anymore trouble.
For continous use the dual batteries will not help if the alternator cannot keep up.
I plow all night with a 120 amp on my truck 1 battery never a problem, More batteries & more wires =more money & more trouble.
Hyperpack


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

ok you guys have me sold on a bigger alternator, the biggest i can find is 80 amps. Where can i fine a 150 or 160 amp alternator


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

www.motorcityreman.com they are at gradiot and 8mile they do 200amp+ alternators I have one of theirs and it works flawlessly


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

*3G*

I got a new 3G 160 amp alternator off of ebay for $140. The auction said it fit 86-? Mustangs, but I called them up and they said it would fit. Still have to sintall, though.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

so any alternator that will fit a 351w will work??


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

yes AFAIK


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

Parts stores will only show listings for close to factory spec replacement parts. I would do as others suggested and get one from a police cruiser, I know police used full sized broncos also, you may want to see if they list an application for that. Spend a little time at a good parts store, first look up and pull the original alt, stick it on the counter then do some looking up and pull others, you can compare the two right on the counter. Good luck and let us know what you end up with for future posters.


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

if the alt that you have is not enought, go with the duel batterys but also look at the set up at the Fire sta in your area, look at the medic unit system. a Leese-navelle alt will put out all the amps you need. (the spelling might not be right but ask the person in charge of maintance at the sta. they well help you out)....Bill


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

big nate what does afaik mean??


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

.....lol ...lmao.... I believe its called a duck!


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

ok i am lost


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

Description 
This is the upgrade for any of the 79-93 Ford Mustang factory alternators. A used 130 amp alternator for 79-93 Ford Mustangs. Replace your old 75 amp for this 130 amp alternator. 
will this work on a 91 f-250


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

AFAIK= As Far As I Know

I have the 160 that they built for my bronco still, $100 if you want it they are $149 new. it is 1 wire hookup and I will throw in the 2/00 battery cables


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

ill let you know later today


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Leese-Neville Alts. are the best, but not cheap. You will be looking at about a grand for one in the 160A range which is the smallest I know of. Plus they work on a slightly different voltage 16v not the 14v a automotive alt puts out. Your Batteries are used as a "reserve" power source once the truck is running. So If the Alt. does not put out enough amps then you start tapping into the reserve. So the dual batteries will only help if the alt. is under rated for the electrical needs. I think your most cost effective solution is a rebuilder that will upgrade your existing alt. But the physical size of the case will limit the maximum attainable output.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

big nate that alternator that we were talking about. is it a up and down mount or is is it on a angle???


----------



## bgrover (Jan 29, 2002)

I just had a 200A put in my '95 F250. I purchased my alternator from Alterstart www.4alterstart.com. My alternator was about $260.

I found the folks there very helpful and friendly. When we were installing mine we were replacing a 95A and Ford changed the top bracket depending on if you had the 95A or 130A alternator. I called Alterstart and told them my alternator wouldn't fit. They looked it up and said it appeared that there was a different bracket but if I couldn't get it cheap they would send me a 200A alternator in the 95A body. It ended up I could get the bracket for $30 quickly so we just replaced the bracket.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

i just bought a brand new(rebuilt) 160 amp alternator with a 2 year warrenty for $125.00 out the door pm if aNY ONE WANTS THE NUMBER it was for a f-250 351


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*160 amp*

remmers

where did u find it?

happy turkey day


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

its called fast-lane in warren mi it was supposed to be a 130 amp, but when he put in on the machine at a 150 amp load it was poutting out about 162 amps


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

LOL I just had my 1-wire refreshened before I put it in the jeep, he ran it in the load tester and it pegged the 200 amp gauge with a 250 amp load


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

remmers, Too bad that Alt won't fit on a PSD.


----------

